# Bootcamp: choisir l'OS de boot



## guillaumeb (31 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas trop si mon topic convient dans cette catégorie.

Voilà j'ai installé bootcamp avec Windows XP. Il est dit que je dois appuyer sur la touche Control lors du demarrage pour booter sur l'OS de mon choix... cependant cela ne fonctionne pas. j'ai lu que ce probleme pouvait etre du à un peripherique USB branché mais ce n'est pas mon cas.

La j'ai du placer un raccourci sur chaque bureau vers les preferences systeme qui me permettent de choisisr l'OS par defaut pour le boot mais ce n'est pas vraiment une solution.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée surprobleme?


----------



## divoli (31 Juillet 2007)

:mouais:

C'est la touche _alt _qu'il faut maintenir enfoncée...


----------



## guillaumeb (31 Juillet 2007)

ce qu'ils appellent la touche Control est la touche ALT en fait

j'essaie mais cela ne fonctionne pas


----------



## divoli (31 Juillet 2007)

guillaumeb a dit:


> ce qu'ils appellent la touche Control est la touche ALT en fait
> 
> j'essaie mais cela ne fonctionne pas



Il faut appuyer et maintenir enfoncée la touche alt (pas ctrl) en tout début de redémarrage. Si tu attends trop, ça ne fonctionne pas, et l'ordi redémarre par défaut sur OS X.

J'ai le même MacBook Pro que toi, avec XP SP2 installé via bootcamp, et je n'ai jamais eu ce problème.

Et si tu passes via les préférences d'OS X, et le panneau de configuration de Windows, pour choisir le volume de démarrage, qu'est-ce qui se passe ?


----------



## guillaumeb (31 Juillet 2007)

ok je me suis effectivement trompé merci de me remettre en place.. commence a se faire tard!!!


----------



## Filou53 (3 Août 2007)

Vois aussi ceci:
http://www.tuaw.com/2007/07/31/much-love-for-mike-bombich-bootpicker-1-3-makes-mac-xp-choice/

F


----------



## djgregb (7 Août 2007)

je me posais la question suivante :
si j'achete un clavier apple bluetooth pourrai je toujours booter sur windows en appuyant sur ALT ??


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Août 2007)

Oui tu le pourras


----------



## djgregb (7 Août 2007)

ok super merci pour la reponse 
il me reste plus qu'a le commander alors


----------



## Toumak (7 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Oui tu le pourras



tu le pourras si le bluetooth est activé 
...
 non ?!


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu le pourras si le bluetooth est activé
> ...
> non ?!



Faut être un peu bête pour avoir un clavier blue tooth et pas activer le blue tooth sur sa machine non ?


----------



## Toumak (7 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Faut être un peu bête pour avoir un clavier blue tooth et pas activer le blue tooth sur sa machine non ?



on est d'accord 
...
mais tu connais les gens


----------



## kriso (8 Août 2007)

Je suis pas sûr que le bluetooth fonctionne sous bootcamp.


----------



## Toumak (8 Août 2007)

kriso a dit:


> Je suis pas sûr que le bluetooth fonctionne sous bootcamp.



il fonctionne une fois qu'on a installé les drivers
mais on a besoin du clavier lors de l'install et il faut alors un clavier usb


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

djgregb a dit:


> je me posais la question suivante :
> si j'achete un clavier apple bluetooth pourrai je toujours booter sur windows en appuyant sur ALT ??





Toumak a dit:


> tu le pourras si le bluetooth est activé
> ...
> non ?!



Je n'utilise pas de clavier BT.

Mais ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est comment le BT peut être activé, puisqu'à ce moment là (quant on en est à appuyer sur la touche alt) aucun OS n'est opérationnel.


----------



## Toumak (8 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Mais ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est comment le BT peut être activé, puisqu'à ce moment là (quant on en est à appuyer sur la touche alt) aucun OS n'est opérationnel.



je me suis aussi fait cette réflexion après avoir lu mon message :hein:


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Août 2007)

Bon j'utilise un clavier Bluetooth et &#231;a fonctionne, vous me croyez sur parole ou bien ?  

Les machines Apple sont bien faites, le bluetooth est pris en charge par le firmware.

On va pas tergiverser sur le bluetooth, il y a un fil unique pour &#231;a. La question de d&#233;part &#233;tait : est-ce que je pourrai choisir mon OS au d&#233;part avec un clavier Apple bluetooth, la r&#233;ponse est oui.


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

Pas la peine de s'énerver, la réponse est là:



DarKOrange a dit:


> Les machines Apple sont bien faites, le bluetooth est pris en charge par le firmware.



Merci pour l'info.


----------



## jeremie1978 (17 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il fonctionne une fois qu'on a install&#233; les drivers
> mais on a besoin du clavier lors de l'install et il faut alors un clavier usb


c'est pas un clavier qu'il faut une fois que tu as installez windows mais juste une souris pour lancer la reconnaissance de ton clavier par le  bluetooth


----------



## Toumak (17 Août 2007)

jeremie1978 a dit:


> c'est pas un clavier qu'il faut une fois que tu as installez windows mais juste une souris pour lancer la reconnaissance de ton clavier par le  bluetooth



j'ai pas parlé de la post-installation mais de l'installation elle-même


----------



## djgregb (27 Août 2007)

et si je prend un clavier bluetooth mais de marque logitech ( le blanc speciale mac ) marchera t'il aussi ?
j'imagine que oui mais je prefere demander avant d'acheter car a 80le clavier mieux vaut etre sur.


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2007)

je pense qu'il n'y aura aucun problème


----------

